# Vacuum line and Fuel Guage Problem z31



## Paul S. z31 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm Paul and I'm new to this forum. I have a 1985 300zxt with some problems. First, the A/C only blows hot air but i have already done some research and i discovered it's a vacuum line problem. So i replaced all the vacuum lines that deal with the A/C EXCEPT the one line that goes through the firewall on the passenger side. The line broke halfway while i was trying to pull it out of the firewall with the new hose attached to it. So now with the old hose out, i tried feeding the new hose in through the firewall from the engine bay and i can't seem to get it to drop down to where i can reach it from the passenger side. Any ideas? Also my fuel gauge kind of works. When it has a full tank it, it reads full. But right about when 3 gallons are used up from full, the gauge goes all the way down to empty. Can this be the fuel sender? If so how do I fix this problem?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

For the vacuum line, use a coat hanger or similar.

For the fuel gauge, replace the fuel level sending unit. You get to it in the trunk.


----------



## Paul S. z31 (Aug 12, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the help. I'll go do that.


----------



## Paul S. z31 (Aug 12, 2008)

Coat hanger failed, so i'm going to see if i can find another entry way.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

then the easiest way is to pull the dash.


----------

